# Air Quality Sensor



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a 2009 Passat CC GT170 2 liter diesel and have recently purchased VCDS. I seem to have a recurring Air Quality Sensor fault and have attached full scan below. I am assuming this is tied to the climate control system but I have not noticed any issues with it and it seems to be working properly. So what does this sensor do exactly and where is it located in a Passat CC? If it is faulty I would like to change it if its a cheap fix.

Thanks for your advice.




Tuesday,11,March,2014,12:57:37:37798
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E561355 License Plate: XXX



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E561355 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 QF HW: 03L 907 309 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6211 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 83968 299 404136
VCID: 79D709A8304AF4D6DC9-802C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 T HW: 3C0 614 109 T
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0013 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795137265
Coding: 0003370
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2F43F7F0BE8EEA6632D-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AN HW: 5K0 907 044 AN
Component: Climatronic 130 0305 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 77D30F90CE5EE2A6AAD-8022

2 Faults Found:
9481988 - Air Quality Sensor 
B10AF 04 [008] - Internal System Fault
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 35
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 113991 km
Date: 2054.14.18
Time: 10:30:42

9482025 - Air Quality Sensor 
B10AF 29 [008] - Signal Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 19
Mileage: 114264 km
Date: 2054.14.22
Time: 15:30:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 F HW: 3C8 937 049 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009392184
Coding: E1808F8B00041A0047970F0017000000000CFF475C40017C170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 3449F89C57A8C9BE4FF-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 191108 022 0602 
Coding: 00049045
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 300708 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 919 475 A HW: 3C8 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08740907108694
Coding: 100001
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3245FE846DBCC78E5D3-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0069 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 04030906570002
Coding: 010180
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: E6EDD2D411F4EB2E81B-80B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__301 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P55AH61 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 44A9A85C0708793EFFF-8011

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS630300549 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS637900559 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6NOUNV5KJ 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6JG2LV5KJ 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AK HW: 3C0 953 549 AK
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CP 
Coding: 0000511
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 75CF05981C5290B6B81-8020

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 E HW: 3C8 920 970 E
Component: KOMBI H05 0110 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 440F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2E7DEAF47184E36E39B-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 L HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3300P093180310
Coding: F9A87F06400602009003
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2A75E6E4856C8F4EE53-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 7AD516A4354CFFCED53-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 H
Component: RNS-MID H61 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M8035013
Coding: 0401040004000082000F
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 334BFB8092A6CE86565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1534 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000657298122
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A1A44C1310651EDB7-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 207 2501 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2C79E0FC8F98917E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component:  KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 01910A0001860E763604941570085FCE107C01
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 7AD516A4354CFFCED53-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H09 9002

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1534 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000763198122
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A7A148181A6C16D49-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 A HW: 3C8 907 801 B
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-10498 0003 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000024191
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 28711CEC9B60BD5EF37-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 H
Component: RNS-MID H61 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M8035013
Coding: 0401040004000082000F
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 334BFB8092A6CE86565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000842722
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147F188A8BAFC96249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000838938
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245FE84ADBCC78E5D3-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 D HW: 5K0 035 730 D
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007662148830
Coding: 0200000000010110
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 266D12D45974AB2EC1B-8073

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you change the original climate control panel in the past?


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

It automaticly changes the air from inner to outer when recirc button is in A mode.
It's located under hood, next to cabin air intake.


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

bacillus said:


> Did you change the original climate control panel in the past?


No, unless it happened before I owned it.


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> It automaticly changes the air from inner to outer when recirc button is in A mode.
> It's located under hood, next to cabin air intake.


Ah ok thanks. At least now I know what it does.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Harcrid said:


> Ah ok thanks. At least now I know what it does.


To access available information hold down the ECON button and press the face vent ↑ button. Release when both displays change to indicate zeros. You can see the current setting of your air quality by Climatronic left hand knob to 0 and RH knob to 6. Result is Air Quality (7 = Fresh Air). 
I've also got listed 23 – 1 Air Quality Sensor but dunno what the reading on that diagnostic channel should be

To exit diagnostics press the ECON button.


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

He has golf 6 style HVAC, that has no displays.


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok, so I just received my replacement sensor but can't for the life of me find where the old one is located. I cannot find the cabin air intake in the engine bay. My car is the 2.0 liter TDI Diesel as per the pic below. Could the senor be located near the pollen filter under glove box I wonder?


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5331/obrc3a1zek1.jpg


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks man. So it looks like it should be under the black scuttle beneath wipers. I will have a go at taking it off tomorrow.


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

Found it. It was on the opposite side (left) under the scuttle. Sensor changed and no more fault code. Thanks all.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

golfi_vend said:


> He has golf 6 style HVAC, that has no displays.


:facepalm:


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Cmon, seriously?

There is no display in mk6 climatronic + there is no ECON button as you suggested.

I think what you ment is mkv climatronic.


----------



## Danijel mk6 (Apr 4, 2021)

pozdrav da li na golfu 6 moze radi senzora kvalitete zraka ako izbacuje gresku ,klima da ne radi?


----------

